# Is there any point on signing on if you are not entitled to any benefits?



## Aoileen (2 Sep 2009)

I have heard that you can sign on for "credits" but don't know what benefit they are.

Situation in brief:  Friends husband was self employed and sub contracted by a large company.  Contract has not been renewed so he is now unemployed.  He knows he is not entitled to any benefits as no eligable PRSI contributions were paid as he was self employed and his wife works full time in good job so means tested payment is not an option either.

Can somebody please explain what "credits" are and what benefit they may be to him.

Thanks in advance


----------



## glong (2 Sep 2009)

Hello

PRSI contributions can be paid or credited. Credited contributions are given in various situations when people are not working - for example, jobseekers, carers, homemakers and volunteer workers abroad may all qualify for credited contributions.

Credited contributions are important because they help you to maintain a PRSI record. This is needed to qualify for many State payments, including for the State Pension (Contributory). 

You can find out more about credited PRSI contributions here: http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...-prsi/credited-social-insurance-contributions

Graham Long
Citizens Information


----------



## Black Sheep (3 Sep 2009)

As stated by glong credited contributions can be awarded in the situations mentioned but only if they are preceeded by PRSI payments. 
As you have been self-employed your last PRSI payment would have been at class *S*. You can only sign for credits if you have paid PRSI at class *A,B,C,D,E,H.*


----------



## march (3 Sep 2009)

How long does someone in class S have to be unemployed before they can sign on?

If someone previously self employed becomes unemployed for a number of years, what happens to them?

Social Welfare seem to just write people in this class off.


----------



## Welfarite (3 Sep 2009)

march said:


> How long does someone in class S have to be unemployed before they can sign on?
> 
> If someone previously self employed becomes unemployed for a number of years, what happens to them?
> 
> Social Welfare seem to just write people in this class off.


 

Class S is apension type of contribution adn haqs nothing to do with qualification for Jobseeker's Benefit.  Any person unemployed, available for  and looking for work can claim Jobseeker's Allowance which is subject to a means test.


----------



## Welfarite (3 Sep 2009)

Aoileen said:


> I have heard that you can sign on for "credits" but don't know what benefit they are.
> 
> Situation in brief: Friends husband was self employed and sub contracted by a large company. Contract has not been renewed so he is now unemployed. He knows he is not entitled to any benefits as no eligable PRSI contributions were paid as he was self employed and his wife works full time in good job so means tested payment is not an option either.
> 
> ...


 

You must have paid PRSI at relevant rate to get 'credits'. Ther is an optyion of paying voluntary contributions to keep up pension entitlements if Class S has been paid.


----------

